# Make a Multi Start Tap



## jcreasey (Jul 23, 2017)

I've started work on my first kit less pen and one of the first problems I had to solve was how to make the correct threads.

I'm happy to say that I managed to make a serviceable tap and the threaded part is coming along very well.

I made a youtube video describing the process I followed for making the tap.  I would be very interested in any feedback as I am not an expert by any means.
It did work quite well though so I am very happy with the result.

Here is the link for my video:

https://youtu.be/6OP2bZDLMbs

And here is a photo:


----------



## eharri446 (Jul 23, 2017)

I watched your video earlier this afternoon and it seemed very straight forward. The only issue that I found for me is that I do not have a milling machine to go with my new metal lathe. Next you will have to show us how to make a triple start die to go with the tap.


----------



## jcreasey (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm definitely planning to do that.  I tried once already and it was ok but as always I learn so much from the failures that I think I can get a much better result by tweaking the process a little bit.


----------



## Smithcraftersig (Aug 24, 2017)

If you are making taps and dies I would be interested in purchasing some.


----------



## More4dan (Aug 24, 2017)

If you don't have a mill there is another way to make the tap.  See: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f166/making-your-own-specialty-taps-bock-5-mm-139755/

Danny


----------

